# Nikon D7000 18-105 lens kit additional lens advice



## WitB1itz (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi

I am looking to buy a additional lens for my Nikon D7000.
i got a 18-105 lens when I bought the camera, but have since 
done a few advance courses.

I was wondering should first buy a wide angle lens with a smaller f-stop (1.5-2.8).
Or should i buy a bigger zoom lens like a 200mm or 300mm lens.

I don't have the a large budget and will welcome any recommendations.

Regards
WitB1itz


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 29, 2011)

Trade it for an F100 with a 20mm and 85mm.  You can thank me  later.


----------



## compur (Jul 29, 2011)

Just get yourself one of these:


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2011)

That's what happens when you post in the Film Discussion forum section.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

misspost or...?


----------

